# 1952 nulli secondus hetchins update pics



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2020)

Finally got some nice white wall tires and setup the original excessories on the bike so here are a few new pics on her...still have to set the brakes and shifter cable. In the future.  That’s it will be finished


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 22, 2020)

absolutely delicious bicycle


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank you I got down right ..it’s so smooth and quiet.. 


bulldog1935 said:


> absolutely delicious bicycle


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 24, 2020)

Riding work of art. Fantastic bike!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you yes it is....Its alot newer than im used too but it just calls out... 


bikerbluz said:


> Riding work of art. Fantastic bike!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 24, 2020)

You have better will power than I. If all I had to do to take that beast for a ride is run cables, I would not be able to stop until spinning circles.    What a great bike!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 25, 2020)

Ha..i know...its because  i have a bad back.. bending down is not my best. I will ride though.


----------



## non-fixie (Feb 28, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 1143606




Love it!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 28, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Ha..i know...its because  i have a bad back.. bending down is not my best. I will ride though.




The clamp-on shifters can be moved up closer to the head tube ( you would need longer shift cables, of course). Then you won't have to reach so far. I also think some period correct bar end shifters would work well. Sweet rig, love the color combo.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you for the advise...i do Hate to change things.....Ill just enjoy the pain..:0


66TigerCat said:


> The clamp-on shifters can be moved up closer to the head tube ( you would need longer shift cables, of course). Then you won't have to reach so far. I also think some period correct bar end shifters would work well. Sweet rig, love the color combo.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 28, 2020)

that's a good observation - Raleigh has a tiny triangular braze on to pin shifter band clamp, and it's only 4 inches from the head tube.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 29, 2020)

Mines’ has campy shifters...the cable is only so long on this one.. but that’s ok I’m happy with what I have


----------



## non-fixie (Feb 29, 2020)

I love that bike and the way it looks. But the one thing I would do is move the shifters up to where they are supposed to be. They will be easier to reach, and more importantly, it will look much nicer.  The total investment won't be more than a couple of bucks and a few minutes of your time.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 29, 2020)

Ok thanks .. ill see what happens. I placed it where the frame had some indication wear..i didnt want to scratch it...


non-fixie said:


> I love that bike and the way it looks. But the one thing I would do is move the shifters up to where they are supposed to be. They will be easier to reach, and more importantly, it will look much nicer.  The total investment won't be more than a couple of bucks and a few minutes of your time.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 2, 2020)

you can use "helicopter tape" on your frame underneath band clamps to protect your frame from scratches
My '57 Lenton has 10 band clamps, and my '74 International has 7 - used helicopter tape beneath all.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 3, 2020)

Ill look into it thanks







bulldog1935 said:


> you can use "helicopter tape" on your frame underneath band clamps to protect your frame from scratches
> My '57 Lenton has 10 band clamps, and my '74 International has 7 - used helicopter tape beneath all.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 3, 2020)

you're welcome


----------



## fatbike (May 13, 2020)

When I saw it at your place it was dismantled and it's lovely to see it as a whole and ridable.


----------



## fatbike (May 13, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## redline1968 (May 13, 2020)

Thanks Derek haven’t done anything on it since but found more white cables.  Working on my trans am now.


----------



## juvela (May 13, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks Derek haven’t done anything on it since but found more white cables.  Working on my trans am now.





-----

...which one of the three?

...have wondered what became of Art Bell's midnight blue example following his passing two years back...

...if i understand correctly he pretty much had to give up driving when he moved to Manila

-----


----------



## redline1968 (May 14, 2020)

I have the 1971 455ho in white. Don’t really know anyone else with one. it’s getting closer to being finished in body work now.. since this coved 19 crap my work is dead till next year.. I’m just taking the year off I quess so it’s car and house work with no pay..lol..


----------

